# Possible Garden Hives



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*Try this one*

Here's a challenge !
 :scratch: 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Paris_06_Eiffelturm_4828.jpg


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

good idea MM, seems you would want it to be easier than that above to build, why not like this bird house for martins, imagine all holes solid except for the lower center one


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Never did think about a barn since I am a city boy. I like the idea.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

There's 14000 pics here of rustic barns and such MM. Maybe some inspiration will hit you from one or two of them?

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

If the authorities will not allow you to keep bees in a skep, will they allow you to keep them in the Parthenon?

I'm thinking, if you are targeting a specific area, look around or go to the local historical society and reproduce local historical or significant structures (library, town hall, etc.).


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Hobie said:


> If the authorities will not allow you to keep bees in a skep, will they allow you to keep them in the Parthenon?


I was thinking of doing a long body hive and the roof comes off.


----------

